# Nice soft mouth, despite teething



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

been absent from forum lately, light nights means more outside time  this week I've raised the height of my fence neighbouring my next doors garden as I didn't want Elvis to go a-wandering if a bitch came into season (I'm keeping him intact) so today I stained/preserved the wood fence, under the watchful eye of the 2 ginja ninjas, then did another little training session with Elvis. I was curious to see how soft mouthed he is so I got an egg straight out of my hens nesting box to see,,,here's the one take vid 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfAmjETdwik


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweet, my Cash would have had egg running from his mouth at that age. Who am I kidding, he would still have egg running from his mouth at least half the time.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

apologies if you can't understand the running commentary, it's a north west england (lakeland to be precise) dialect and our vowels come across quite sharp apparently


----------

